# Lost fire pan on MFS



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Last week we lost a fire pan between boundary and velvet. Don't want to give its exact location because I'm going back to get it when the water comes down some more. If anyone has picked it up please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

There has to be a good story for this one. Please?


----------



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Story really isn't that good. A guy in our group that had never rowed the upper canyon was following me. Came around a corner that I like to run the inside of and there was a sweep hung up sideways on some rocks. I made the pull across the river above a big wrap rock but the guy following me got too far behind, hadn't come around the corner yet and didn't see my move. He wrapped on the rock and a bunch of gear came off his boat. My wife was in her kayak and chased down some dry bags and two dry boxes. The fire pan came out on the upstream side and pinned on the rock. We tried to get to it but it was too deep. Took a couple hours and some help from another group to get the boat off.

After that the guy rowing rigged his boat better and did an excellent job the rest of the trip.


----------



## SALRVRRT (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you launch on the 10th? I was there last week and I know exactly where youre talking about, we had a few minor wraps in that same place. Bummer about your gear.
I'm going back on the 30th and will keep an eye out.


----------



## whee (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah we launched the 10th. We recovered everything but the firepan.


----------

